# Dri account log in



## Tye8len9 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello All,
   I just received a transfer resale of course for a 15,000 contract in the US Collection. My question is I have been going back and forth for a week now with Diamond and can´t get a straight answer  hope someone can give me one. Were do I go to log in to view available unit my account make reservation etc. I was giving my new contract number and was told to register on the diamondresort.com log in which I did and when I log in and goes to the next page it states no access ( there is no membership or ownership linked to these log in credentials). I´m hoping someone has came across something similar and offer some info on what they did to resolve this. Thanks!


----------



## Tye8len9 (Jan 22, 2013)

Moderator please delete post, All my complaining toDRI must have worked my account is up and running just as I posted this. Go Figure.

Thanks!


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 22, 2013)

You can click 'edit' and do it yourself, except deleting it entirely. Click edit, then 'Go Advanced' to edit the header. You have 3 days (I think) to do this. Or to get a moderator's attention to delete the whole mess, just click the little red triangle at the bottom left of your post.

Glad you had success with DRI.


----------

